# Psalm 22 in Classical Music - "Deus, Deus meus"



## leonsm

I'm in searching for classical music sets of the Psalm 22 (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psalm_22).

Do you people have any recomendation?

:tiphat:


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

Among the most celebrated are those by Heinrich Isaac, Andrea Gabrieli, John Blow, Daniel Purcell, Matthew Camidge, Mendelssohn, and Ernest Bloch.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Handel. *Chandos Anthems #2*, In the Lord put I my trust, is based on Psalms 9, 11, 12 & 13.


----------



## Josquin13

I'd like to hear Philippe De Monte's version of Psalm 22, but to my knowledge it has never been recorded. Nor have I come across any recordings of the psalm setting by Heinrich Isaac & Andrea Gabrieli, either. Are there recordings?


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

Josquin13 said:


> I'd like to hear Philippe De Monte's version of Psalm 22, but to my knowledge it has never been recorded. Nor have I come across any recordings of the psalm setting by Heinrich Isaac & Andrea Gabrieli, either. Are there recordings?


I've also not heard a recording of the De Monte. The magnificent settings by Isaac and Gabrieli are available on YouTube.


----------



## Josquin13

Thanks, Rick. Both of those settings were wonderful.


----------

